# B&R und PVI-Manager



## etiprojekt (18 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wir, die Gruppe des ETI-Großprojekts der TUM, entwickeln im Rahmen unseres Projekts ein Messgerät, das mit einem B&R PP65 realisiert werden muss. Wir wollen auf einem beliebigen Rechner mittels C++ auf den PVI-Manager zugreifen, der die Messdaten vom B&R System laden soll. Gibt es eine C++ Library dafür?

Oder gibt es einen anderen Weg von einem externen PC auf das B&R zugreifen zu können? (Am besten direkt auf die Ausgänge des Digital-Analog-Wandlers)

Viele Grüße und besten Dank
TUM ETI Großprojekt 7


----------



## bits'bytes (18 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
es gibt die Libraries - erhältlich auf der Homepage von B&R

Ihr solltet euch das PVI Software Paket downloaden und installieren. Da sind auch einige Beispiele dabei, auch für C++ soweit ich mich erinnere.

Falls ihr den Link nicht findet, könnt ihr über meine Homepage - "Download PVI" direkt auf die B&R Homepage wechseln. Aber bitte nicht von mir downloaden da in der minimierten Version keine Entwicklungssachen mit dabei sind.

Ihr könnt alternativ während der Entwicklung auch auf eine AR000 (Runtime für PC) verbinden falls nicht genug PP65 zum Testen vorhanden sind.

bg
bb


----------



## etiprojekt (18 Oktober 2011)

Hallo bits'bytes, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Leider steht uns das B&R PP65 erst wieder in einer Woche zur Verfügung, weil wir uns immer nur wöchentlich treffen.

Wir werden dann berichten, ob es funktioniert hat. Aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass es funktionieren wird


----------



## Michael.Uray (24 Oktober 2011)

etiprojekt schrieb:


> Leider steht uns das B&R PP65 erst wieder in einer Woche zur Verfügung, weil wir uns immer nur wöchentlich treffen.





bits'bytes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ihr könnt alternativ während der Entwicklung auch auf eine AR000  (Runtime für PC) verbinden falls nicht genug PP65 zum Testen vorhanden  sind.


Wie bits'nbytes schon angemerkt hat, könnt ihr eure Software auch mit der AR000 testen, wenn ihr kein PP65 zur Verfügung habt.

Eine weitere einfache Art der Kommunikation mit dem Panel wäre noch Modbus TCP. Hierbei würde man sich den PVI Dongle sparen und für C++ wird es sicherlich auch fertige Libraries geben.


----------



## etiprojekt (25 Oktober 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass wir auf den Entwicklungsrechner auch nur wöchentlich Zugang haben. Heute Mittag gehts weiter, ich informiere euch hier dann über Neuigkeiten. Danke für die Resonanz!


----------



## etiprojekt (22 November 2011)

Hallo, wir haben das jetzt heute (erst) so hinbekommen.

Jetzt ist ein weiteres Problem aufgetreten:

Wir können uns nur mit dem B&R System verbinden, wenn Automation Studio im Hintergrund läuft. Wie kann man das Problem lösen?


----------



## Michael.Uray (22 November 2011)

Der PVI Manager sollte eigentlich über das PVI Service automaitsch gestartet werden. Falls dies aus irgendeinem Grund (PVIAutoStart = 0) nicht der Fall sein sollte, könnt ihr den Manager auch manuell starten oder den entsprechenden Windows Dienst (Falls dieser installiert wurde) auf Automatik stellen.

Falls dies nicht der Fall ist, wäre es auch noch möglich, dass sich die SPS in einem anderen Subnetz  befindet und die IP Adressauflösung über die Knotennummer nicht möglich ist. Ich würde die Verbindungsparamter wie folgt angeben, dann gibt es diese Problem auch nicht:
PviCpu.Connection.DeviceType = DeviceType.TcpIp;
PviCpu.Connection.TcpIp.DestinationIpAddress = "192.168.0.224";
PviCpu.Connection.TcpIp.SourceStation = 98;
PviCpu.Connection.TcpIp.SourcePort = 11159;
PviCpu.Connection.TcpIp.DestinationPort = 11159; // Achtung! Port 11160 für AR000 verwenden


----------



## etiprojekt (29 November 2011)

Super, danke! Jetzt funktioniert alles bestens


----------

